
Sintering - bryanrasmussen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sintering
======
jimmywanger
My favourite kind of knife steel -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPM_S30V_steel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPM_S30V_steel)

It keeps an edge and is relatively easy to sharpen. Also, it's sintered.

Sintering just has interesting material properties. I believe most ceramic
knives are sintered too, as well as some processes used for packaging chips.

